
Few Extracts from the Unix Philosophy  Need Your Feedback - sameerkumar18
https://github.com/sameerkumar18/the-unix-philosophy
======
eesmith
Why? Haven't these points been discussed and argued to death over the decades?

Eg, the Unix Hater's Handbook from the early 1990s talks about some of them.

